# Plattformpedale für Kinder



## Jenson76 (31. Januar 2019)

Hallo,
mein Kurzer hat zu Weihnachten ein 16" kubike bekommen und will mit mir jetzt natürlich andauernd in den Wald und auf den Dirt-Track, die Hügel runterdüsen. Die mitgelieferten Wellgo Plastikpedale sind bei nassem Untergrund natürlich kaum fahrbar. Gibt es Plattformpedale aus Metall, für kleine Kinderfüße (4,5 Jahre, Schuhgröße 27)?
Alles was es an Kinderpedalen in der Richtung gibt, ist schon sehr groß.


----------



## Kwietsch (31. Januar 2019)

Promend aus China. Hätte noch zwei paar über.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linipupini (31. Januar 2019)

gabs alles schon mal!!!man muss auch einfach mal die Suchfunktion benutzen, sorry

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/pedale-fuer-einen-8jaehrigen.830998/

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ghost-powerkid-20-zoll-pedale-tauschen.795503/

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/leichte-pedale.752225/


----------



## OliverKaa (31. Januar 2019)

Hi,
ich habe diese für unter € 30 Euro inkl. Versand bei Aliexpress gekauft.
Dauert halt ewig bis Sie ankommen, da günstigeste Versandart.
Ca. 5 Wochen.

 
Gruß Oliver


----------



## Bikelovers (31. Januar 2019)

Du kannst doch bei Kubike selbst Alupedalen dazukaufen (Zubehörshop).

Der Preis ist völlig okay und die Pedalen sind völlig ausreichend (ich gehe davon aus  dass du mit dem Zwerg noch keine Singletrails runterjagst...


----------

